# Prostate surgery



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Having lived with an enlarged prostate (fortunately it is not cancerous) for almost 8 years, it's time I had some surgery to relieve the problem.

I've opted to go for the new holium (HoLEP) laser treatment rather than the traditional hot wire but my local private hospital does not have this capability, the nearest which is recommended by my Consultant is in Tunbridge Wells which is 200 miles from Weymouth!

My question is; anyone have experience of this procedure and what should I expect my condition to be like for the journey home? The procedure only requires an overnight stay and discharged the following morning.

Any advice will be appreciated.

Richard


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Fortunately not but being an ageing male, it must always be on the cards and I will, like many others no doubt, watch this thread with interest.

All the very best.

Alan


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Richard - sorry I can't help with an answer but as another ageing male with a mildly enlarged prostate, can I ask what has changed after 8 years to make it "time for surgery"?

Is it just the restricted flow problem or are there other symptoms?

I know it's heading my way one day so I'll also follow this thread with interest.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A friend of ours has recently had a similar procedure, he was advised to not drive for 4/6 weeks. I assume it was ok for him to travel as a passenger for the journey home, 30 miles. only way to find out is to ask the horses mouth. :wink: :wink: No not you matron.  

cabby


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I had the old "hot wire" removal of 95% of my prostate last year, it really wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, I had a catheter in for a couple of days afterwards but it's been plain sailing (and free peeing) ever since, definitely worth getting done sooner rather than later.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

The words 'hot wire' and 'prostate' in the same sentence is making me feel rather unwell. Still, at least our plumbing is a lot simpler than women's!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

tugboat said:


> The words 'hot wire' and 'prostate' in the same sentence is making me feel rather unwell. Still, at least our plumbing is a lot simpler than women's!


It brought tears to my eyes too


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,


I had the hot wire done just over three years ago, best thing thing I ever done, they took 50% away, pee like a thirty year old now. I had more discomfort having a broken tooth out three weeks later than the prostate op. I was booked in 4 nights. told not to drive or do anything strenuous for 6 weeks so I managed to draw that out for three months. I was booked in for 8.30 am but they came and told me they were going to do an ugent one so I went in at ten thirty was out again at twelve thirty, these guys are doing like shelling peas.
I had the full anasthetic too so was drowsy for next 12 hours.


norm


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

*Prostrate surgery*

Very helpful thread, I know its coming for me :-( However I feel very reassured now. 
Thanks everyone
Solly


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hello everybody.

Recently I had Urodynamic tests (flow rate etc) and getting the catheter in was moderately painful due to an obstruction and the nurse said "at least its not a camera because that is painful".

After the test the doctor came through, looked at the results and said "lets get you back for a camera in a week or two to see whats happening in there"

It wasn't as bad as I expected but those two weeks seemed very long.

James


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just out of curiosity (because I am not perfect in that department :? ), did any of you have a blood test as the first investigative stage?

When I had a routine 'well man' test, the Practice Nurse did it for once and asked if I wanted my Prostate checking, she took a bit more blood for that test. It must have been OK as there was no follow up at all.

I pee often but I think mine is down to 2 bad bouts of Malaria which can do serious damage to muscles etc. and lead to long term problems.


----------



## dipsie (May 30, 2008)

I have been monitored with an enlarged prostate for some years. Two years ago my PSA had risen to 8.4 so my doctor suggested I go for a biopsi. I visited the consultant who asked all sorts of questions and then explained what was involved. A week later I had my first biopsi, nothing untowards was found. This was later followed by a saturation biopsi, still nothing found. Except for the embarrasment and a bit of bleeding for a few days it was worth going through for a little piece of mind. My PSA reading was 8.74 on the latest blood test. In March last year my consultant offered a drug called Finisteride, a tiny little pill. In October I had another blood test and the PSA had dropped to 1.4. I had been have a yearly PSA test for some 10 years and had no indications like, having to go to the loo several times in the night or difficulty passing water so I strongly advise every male go for a PSA test. I am still on the "pill" the only side effect is it is supposed to affect your labido, lucklily I can still manage to rise to the occasion if presented with the opportunity. Bernie T


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

The blood test is a PSA test - prostate specific antigen - and men over 50 should have a yearly test (along with blood pressure, cholesterol, liver and kidney function, diabetes). It is not foolproof but changes in an upward direction can indicate cancer.
Bob


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Richard,

I have had both procedures with epidurals. Hot wire 10 and 8 years ago and Laser in September last. They were in Portsmouth http://www.porthosp.nhs.uk/Urology-Dept/urology-department.html. It is closer to you in Weymouth.

I was in hospital over 3 nights for the hot wire jobs and needed a blood transfusion the first time (I bleed fairly easily and my prostate is "very vascular"). With the laser procedure I was out the next day. With both, there is no pain and I would have either procedure again willingly, if necessary. I chatted to the surgeons during all ops.

With the hot wire I was told not to drive for at least 4 weeks and made a good recovery. With the laser I had no driving restriction but have had a UTI which has been cured only recently. The GPs tried lots of antibiotics and then the consultant put me on a very strong one for 4 weeks over Christmas. I think it's because the laser system causes no bleeding to wash away the bugs.

Both versions have pros and cons and you need to ask for more details before making a decision.

If I can answer any questions, send me a PM.

Regards,
Brian


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

747 said:


> Just out of curiosity (because I am not perfect in that department :? ), did any of you have a blood test as the first investigative stage?
> 
> When I had a routine 'well man' test, the Practice Nurse did it for once and asked if I wanted my Prostate checking, she took a bit more blood for that test. It must have been OK as there was no follow up at all.
> 
> I pee often but I think mine is down to 2 bad bouts of Malaria which can do serious damage to muscles etc. and lead to long term problems.


 The first test is lay on the bed on your side and a doctor urologist comes with rubber glove on with the k.y .and puts his finger up your bum to test for size and smoothness, the smoothness indicates its less likely to be cancer. With mine I was in expreme pain and the pills had stopped working. the real diagnosis was act scan which indicated an overfull bladder which was leaning on the bowell which was causing the pain.

norm


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I would suggest that every male should have a PSA check. It is not foolproof but can give a cancer alert. It took 3 biopsies in my case before cancer was confirmed. I had the brachytherapy procedure and PSA levels are now ok.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I was quite poorly with a kidney infection some 13 years ago and was hospitalised the end result being a TURPS. 
Not sure whether it was hot wire or a carbide drill as I was asleep. This was performed at our local BUPA hospital. When I eventually plucked up courage and peeked under the sheets I did wonder how they got the 10mm pipe in and was very concerned about it coming out. Sort of a flushing system was in operation. Pleased to say three days later when the catheter was removed it was much,much smaller.

Initial results were fantastic almost back to my childhood trying to pee over the wall. They did however warn me that in time things would slow down and indeed they have.

Have a PSI about three times a year with my usual blood tests.

Just make sure they take the handles off the camera


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

pneumatician said:


> I was quite poorly with a kidney infection some 13 years ago and was hospitalised the end result being a TURPS.
> Not sure whether it was hot wire or a carbide drill as I was asleep. This was performed at our local BUPA hospital. When I eventually plucked up courage and peeked under the sheets I did wonder how they got the 10mm pipe in and was very concerned about it coming out. Sort of a flushing system was in operation. Pleased to say three days later when the catheter was removed it was much,much smaller.
> 
> Initial results were fantastic almost back to my childhood trying to pee over the wall. They did however warn me that in time things would slow down and indeed they have.
> ...


Oh, aren't you the joker! 8O  :lol:


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

One of the best threads on here, well done to all concerned.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi again Richard,

Was signed off by my consultant this morning and it seems that I was mistaken in thinking mine was a laser evaporation technique. It was a plasmakinetic resection, which has many similar characteristics.

The procedure is briefly described in http://www.urosurgery.com.sg/More-About-Surgery/Plasmakinetic-PK-Resection-of-Prostate.html

Consultants have their preferred techniques in what seems to be a fast evolving field. Prostate resection is regarded the gold standard of surgical procedures and my experiences have confirmed this.

Sorry if I misled you and the best of luck,
Brian


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Huge thanks to everyone, I was at the doctors Monday, had the finger test which showed enlarged prostate but thankfully it is smooth so hopefully all OK. Blood test results came today and they appear to be clear so off tomorrow for a follow up appointment.

Absolutely no idea what will be recommended.... will keep you posted.


----------



## berni109 (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi,
U dont say what age u r or what symptoms u have but having been through this i would recommend u leave it for as long as possible unless of course its the big C.
most men go through the resection procedure with few problems but its not always like that which i am sure your surgeon will explain to u.

my decision to have the op was elective, in that i had company insurance at the time which i knew i would loose, and the tablets did not agree with me.

camera to investigate before op was somewhat uncomfortable and the thought of it understandably eye watering to those who have not had it done. 

so the first op was ok and i was out after a couple days but then i got an infection - excruciating pain while peeing. off work for 6 weeks then i got a blockage which resulted in another op. It took a while to get bladder control back - did not actually pee myself but when i felt the urge i had to go and quickly.

these ops resulted in some scarred tissue which causes a stricture which over time results in reduced flow. I have had 2 follow up ops to relieve this and now have to insert a catheter once a month to make the sure the pipe stays open.

This is just how it is for me and i can live with it without any inconvenience - as u can see others have had a much easier time which hopefully will be the outcome for u.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses and I'm pleased that my thread is helping others.

I'm 61 and was diagnosed back in 2008 when I started having problems passing water predominately when sitting in a car for long periods which was part of my job. 

Had the PSA tests done and then biopsy and all clear and then put on Tamsulosin which helped a lot.

I've had regular checks since then and a further biopsy last year. Still all clear but the PSA levels do vary.

Word of caution: if you are planning to have a PSA check don't have sexual relations the previous day as it sends the readings sky high!!

The consultant recommended surgery as I was now getting problems passing water more frequently predominately in the night and it was unpredictable. Typically I could get up and be perfectly OK and then 2 hours later when I have to get up again, no flow!!! Also after having a couple of pints at my local I had to go to A&E and have a catheter fitted and that was the last straw. They extracted almost a litre of fluid and I can tell you I was in some discomfort!!!

I'm preferring the laser treatment as I'm told that they can remove more of the tissue than with turps (hot wire) which reduces the likelihood of further treatment in the future and there is less blood loss and less stay in hospital. Also the cost between both procedure is almost nothing so why not go for the best.

I've now had a date for the procedure the week after next so hopefully everything should go well.

Been told no driving for 10 days and no heavy lifting for 4 weeks. I think that runs concurrently but will check.

Thanks for all you good wishes.

Richard


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

All the best RichardD hope all goes well. My eyes are watering as I type :wink:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes, all the very best Richard. Do what Nursey tells you, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

Just bringing this thread back to life ( its a good one), as I had brachytherapy for prostate cancer in Jan 2009. Have just found my PSA has crept up( they monitor it every 3 months). It is now 5.75 and after MRI scan they have found thickening in my prostate which could be a reoccurrence of the dreaded C.

I wondered if anyone has had a brachy op and suffered similar after some years??


No symptoms by the way, just the psa.

David


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Organplayer*

I had brachytherapy in late 2007. Absolutely no symptoms of cancer or anything else. After attending Nuffield Orthp. Hospital, Oxford with shoulder pain, which turned out to be nothing more than deep muscle pain, the consultant in a "throw away line" asked me if I had had my prostate/PSA checked . I said "no". He said "well get it done".

I had me last check up in November 2013 when I was told PSA reading was 0.002. So this treatment most definitely works.

I realise there are new tests on the horizon for prostate cancer, but until they are well established, I urge any and every man to ask, or if necessary demand a PSA test from their GP once the age of 50 yrs is reached. I was 66 when my world was temporarily blown apart. To every man in a similar situation I send my sincere best wishes.


----------

